# Hamilton grants blue jet wagon



## 27bluejet (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there, I just joined the cabe after I purchased this vintage hamilton wagon. I was going to customize it for my son to ride in while we go to car shows ect. Except the fact that I can't find any information on it besides it was made in the 1960's. Which is making me think it's rare. Anyways if anyone could give me information on this wagon or point me into the right direction for info that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 8, 2014)

I think you might have to revise your age estimate back about 10 years. Not sure if Hamilton was still making wagons in the 1960s, but pretty sure they weren't equipping them with the artillery style wheels as this one has. This was the style wheel they used in the early/mid 1950s period, possibly even earlier. I have a Hamilton Greyhound wagon made in 1954 which is identical to the one I had as a child back then. It has these wheels and the bar going around the front of the bed. There should be a couple screw holes near the axle where the hub caps attach. They come up a lot on ebay if you'd like to replace the missing caps.

Dave


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 8, 2014)

uoƃɐʍ looʞ


----------



## 27bluejet (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya I've only been able to find one picture searching the internet, which had the info I used in the post. But with trying to research it I've seen that hamilton wagons had his name on the tires which mine does not. Thinking it's just a grants wagon. How ever I've seen that the railing on the greyhounds goes torwards the rear a bit more. But still have no idea on its age and such. Wish I could find more about it. Thanks for the suggestion.

And it is missing the hub caps however the screws are holding pieces of the caps that were redish and plastic????


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a photo of the Hamilton Greyhound I bought on ebay a few years back which is identical to my childhood wagon.



Sounds like someone replaced the original metal hub caps with the red plastic ones...possibly the same type caps as used on some AMF pedal tractors which attached with two screws as well.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2014)

By the wheels I think your wagon is pre 1960"s This is the ssame type wheel thats on my Greyhound.


----------



## 27bluejet (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info. I guess I'm going to see if I can find a antiques appraiser to possibly find out more about it and if it is a wagon to keep the way it is. I already have it torn down to sand blast everything but the tub to re coat with paint. I am going to leave the tubs rust and age just clear coat over that and put better tires on it. I guess the restoration will have to be on hold for now haha.


----------



## 27bluejet (Mar 29, 2014)

Dave

 We spoke on the forum as I was looking for information on the blue get wagon. I was able to find and pick up 2 hub caps in great condition. Now I need 2 more. By chance do you know of any place I can get them.


----------



## Phat Kat (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone know of a seller of decals for wagons or someone who remakes the tires and hubs ?


----------



## bobsbikes (Dec 27, 2014)

decalsnow@yahoo.com is a very good place to get what you need julie has made a vew sets of 
decals for me and does a excellant job just take a pic and send it an she can fix you up.heres a couple


----------

